# SLC/Park City in the summer



## Elan (May 22, 2009)

I'm constantly looking for places to go that are within a day's drive of home.  The SLC/Park City area fits.  So, what are the nicer family resorts in the area, and what's there to do in the *summer*?  Also, how difficult is this area to trade into?  I've been to SLC numerous times, but have never spent more than a long weekend there.  I'm aware of the great golf, and Lagoon.  Any other family type attractions/activities?  

  Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (May 22, 2009)

Swimming, boating, fishing, water skiing, hiking, climbing, camping, Olympic venues, Real soccer, baseball, theater, art, museums, outdoor concerts . . . take your pick.


----------



## talkamotta (May 22, 2009)

Depending on what trading company you use. With II my favorite resort in Park City is Westgate Canyons but you cant go wrong with either of the Marriotts. Marriott Mountainside has great pools. 

 If you are with RCI, you may want to try Cliff Lodge in Snowbird. Its a wonderful setting at the top of Little Cottonwood Canyon the downside is that you will be driving down the Canyon alot to get to Salt Lake and/or Park City.  Ive been able to trade in to Raintree Miners Club and I got a 4 bedroom with my 2 bedroom.  

Rose and I are local girls.  We love Utah and all it has to offer.  There are lots of hiking and mountain biking trails.  Its not that far if you wanted to bring bikes down.  If you are into flowers and gardens Red Butte Gardens or Thanksgiving Pointe is fun.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 22, 2009)

I think there is only one timeshare in Salt Lake City, so go for Park City.  We stayed at the Miners Club last year in a four bedroom and it was above average, would stay there again.   You can fill a week up with things to do if you like outdoor type stuff.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2009)

We stayed at Marriott's Summit Watch last summer. The kids loved Thanksgiving Pointe and Olympic Park(zip line was a big hit, we had to do that one as it was the one that the lowest weight minimum). The freestyle skiier training show was also fun. 

I can't remember the Park where you hike up to the cave, maybe one of the "local' girls can refresh my memory.


----------



## Karen G (May 22, 2009)

talkamotta said:


> If you are with RCI, you may want to try Cliff Lodge in Snowbird.



My husband and I exchanged for a week at Cliff Lodge last year in July, I think.  The setting is lovely and and we enjoyed our drive up there from Nevada.  But there really wasn't enough for us to do for a whole week.  I think we stayed just 3-4 days.  We rode the gondola to the mountain top one day and drove over to Park City one day to look around. There aren't any shops to look around in other than small ones at the base of the gondola that don't really have a lot to offer.  There was a zipline type of thing and a luge type of thing that we could see from our balcony, but that didn't appeal to us old folks!  There was also a roof top swimming pool and a gym & spa, and that was about it.

It is kind of an isolated area that must be really great for winter ski trips if one is into skiing and snowboarding.

I think Park City would have much more to offer for a summer trip.  At least there is an interesting downtown area with lots of restaurants and galleries and shops. And I think I saw a golf course or two there.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 22, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I can't remember the Park where you hike up to the cave, maybe one of the "local' girls can refresh my memory.



Timpanogos Cave?

http://www.nps.gov/tica/


----------



## riverdees05 (May 22, 2009)

*Timpanogos Cave*

It is a short hike, but uphill all the way.  If you go, be in good shape and go early, ie when it opens, to avoid the heat.  Being from the midwest/midsouth, all the cave here are level or walk down.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2009)

I strongly suggest Park City rather than Snowbird.  As Karen mentioned, Snowbird is beautiful but there is very little to do there in the summer.  I think kids would get bored really fast.  I know I would.  The road is also very narrow, winding and slow...so it takes a long time to get anywhere.

Park City, on the other hand, has a tremendous number of activities available.  Lots of great shopping and dining as well as the Olympic Park and a huge array of outdoor sports.  It's also a better jumping off point for short excursions to other areas as it has great roads.

A few activities I'd suggest, in addition to those that have already been mentioned:

Hogle Zoo in Salt Lake City.  www.hoglezoo.org

The Heber Valley Railroad.  www.hebervalleyrr.org

Mirror Lake Scenic Byway.  www.utah.com/byways/mirror_lake.htm

Seven Peaks Water Park.  http://www.sevenpeaks.com/

This is the Place Heritage Park.  http://www.thisistheplace.org/

There's a lot to see and do in the greater SLC/Park City area.  I hope you'll come visit our state.

Steve


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 23, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Timpanogos Cave?
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/tica/



Yep, that's it! Thanks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 23, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> It is a short hike, but uphill all the way.  If you go, be in good shape and go early, ie when it opens, to avoid the heat.  Being from the midwest/midsouth, all the cave here are level or walk down.



Will second the "be in shape and go early".


----------



## Elan (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  You've definitely increased my interest in a summer 2011 trip to Park City.  I only have an RCI Points account at this time, so my TS choices are not great (at least going by RCI's directory).  Looks like the Miners Club gets the best reviews, but it's hard to go by the reviews because I'm sure they're tailored more to winter activities, than summer.  A nice pool(s) is a must for my kids.  Any additional suggestions on resorts?  Worth opening an II account?  

  Jim

  PS  Steve, thanks for the great links.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 24, 2009)

We had a family reunion at Circle J several years ago and many of us 'flatlanders' hiked up to the cave.  The area requires an altitude adjustment so keep that in mind if you are also a lowlander.  Great trip and fun hike up.


----------



## Steve (May 24, 2009)

Hi Jim,

I'm glad the links were helpful.  I just fixed the one to Seven Peak Water Park which was not correct.

If you want a nice pool at a timeshare in Park City...and a resort that is great for kids...you really can't do better than Marriott's Mountainside.  It's extremely popular with families in the summer time and it would be my choice, hands down, based on what it sounds like you are looking for.  In addition to the awesome swimming pool, it also has the perfect location at the foot of the mountain within easy walking distance of the family attractions such as miniature golf, the alpine slide, horse back rides, etc.

Marriott's Mountainside is an easy exchange through II for summer weeks...and I think it might be worth joining II in order to go there.  

Steve


----------



## Elan (May 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I'm glad the links were helpful.  I just fixed the one to Seven Peak Water Park which was not correct.
> 
> ...



  Excellent!  Exactly the type of recommendation I was looking for.  Thanks again, Steve.

  Jim


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 24, 2009)

*dog friendly?*

Are there many (or any) leash optional hiking trails?  We love the oportunity to being our wiener girls with us on summer trips.  A good many of our San Diego mtns hiking areas are state park and all require leashes.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> Are there many (or any) leash optional hiking trails? We love the oportunity to being our wiener girls with us on summer trips. A good many of our San Diego mtns hiking areas are state park and all require leashes.


 
http://www.dogparkusa.com/utah/salt-lake-city-area/mill-creek-canyon-off-leash-dog-area

I don't know about Park City or the area around it.  You could contact the PC Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 25, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> Are there many (or any) leash optional hiking trails?  We love the oportunity to being our wiener girls with us on summer trips.  A good many of our San Diego mtns hiking areas are state park and all require leashes.



We're leaving for Park City (Marriott Mountainside) on Friday of this week, so I've been watching this thread.  I agree with the above reply that it was a fairly easy trade - I'm a Marriott owner, and I saw availability on Interval International both for Mountainside and Summit Watch.  We traded our lock-off (studio) for a 2BR at Mountainside.  I think I made that trade sometime back in the fall of 2008.

There was another thread I found in the TUG archives (on the Western board) that talked about hiking in Utah, and a poster mentioned a book that he referred to as "Utah Hiking."  I can't quite find that one, but Amazon does show a number of books on hiking in Utah:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=utah+hiking

I can't tell you if these books have info specifically on doggie trails.

I've got a file where I've summarized Utah ideas from threads I've read on TUG.  I'll upload that here if anyone is interested:


----------



## toontoy (May 26, 2009)

If you are a water sports fan there is a lake just outside Park City and you can rent personal watercraft and boats there. Its pretty nice the water is a bit chilly now but not terribly busy except on saturday. 

There are excellent mountain biking trails and you have the park city resort summer activities and I would suggest the alpine slides, they are a bit costly but very fun. Just don't go so fast you flip out of the track. 

If your up for a day trip you can drive to moab and see arches national park and canyonlands. its about 3-4 hours away but can be done in a single day, I have done that multiple times, you would want to leave by 7am and plan on getting back around 11pm

Hope this gives you a few extra ideas


----------



## Rose Pink (May 26, 2009)

toontoy said:


> If you are a water sports fan there is a *lake* just outside Park City and you can rent personal watercraft and boats there. Its pretty nice the water is a bit chilly now but not terribly busy except on saturday.


 
Rockport State Park or Jordanelle State Park are both close. Echo is not that far, either. Lots to do in the area.  You can also rent tubes and float down the Provo River.


----------



## phileaglesfan (May 28, 2009)

I live an hour away from park city but stayed at the Westgate.  There is a lot to do in Utah all year.  One of the most fun things to do is ride the bobsled (all year) at Olympic Park.  Drive up Mirror Lake pass for a picnic, mountain biking, sightseeing.  Central Utah is real nice.

I only stayed at Westgate so I can't really compare TS resorts.  The resort itself seemed kind of boring though and not well organized.  I don't know if I would waste my week there for the summer though but remember I live one hour away.  Winter, definitely.


----------



## phileaglesfan (May 30, 2009)

I was just driving through SLC today and looking at the mountains to the west gave me another idea for a tourist activity.  The Kennecott copper mine.  It is one of two man-made features that you can see from space, the other is the Great Wall.  Real cool especially if you see one of their charges go off.


----------

